# It's April. It's been 2 months. I'll be the guy to ask...



## artisanbeard (Apr 2, 2013)

What's the throwdown for this month?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 3, 2013)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139072/april-throwdown/0_40


----------

